# Control panel wired up - Thanks to all!



## philistine (25/6/17)

Hey Dudes,

Well, after a couple of weeks of mega googling and reading and research and forum trawling, I've managed to give myself a crash course in electrical engineering basics and wire up my controller all-by-me-self!
The wiring aint pretty - I know! go easy on me!
It started out really neat but space restraints and inexperience turned it into a bit of a mess by the end.... There was also the added complexity of creating two completely separate and isolated circuits to split the system load between 2 power inputs (took about f***ing 10 hours in total)
Also ran out of crimp terminals several times, so any semblance of colour coding just went out the window.
Have only made one power lead so far, hence the switch-on testing happened in two halves

Just wanna give a shout out to Adr_0, Malt Junkie, Koshari, Camo6, Bridges, Benn & Klangers for taking the time and having the patience to answer some of my pretty dumb questions in depth over the past few weeks - you guys have been a massive help! (apologies if I missed anyone - usernames are especially hard to remember).

Cheers all!


----------



## Bonenose (26/6/17)

Looks like a nice bit of kit mate, well done


----------

